# Meet Rocky & Tucker



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

They're gorgeous. For your sake, I hope they calm down some and find their perfect home soon.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree with Betty! They are gorgeous! I'm sure they'll find homes fast!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Two very handsome boys. I'm sure they will settle down with a little training and exercise. Thank you for fostering.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

they are quite handsome!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

How beautiful are they! You are always so wonderful and generous with your time. bless you!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Very handsome boys!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are two handsome boys. Kind of remind me of my Bama. I dont think they will be there long until someone snatches them up.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

They are two good looking boys. I'm sure they will have no problem finding a home. Thank you for fostering them.


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

*They are soo handsome!*

I bet they all make great "throw pillows". Always somewhere to put your head. Does that mean you have 5 in the house!!!! And what kind of vacuum do you have?
Yeah, you should not have them long.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Katie "Bird" said:


> I bet they all make great "throw pillows". Always somewhere to put your head. Does that mean you have 5 in the house!!!! And what kind of vacuum do you have?
> Yeah, you should not have them long.


LOL! I use a rainbow vacuum and the swiffer is my best friend!!

We lost our Hunter last month, after a complication from obstuction surgery. So Just 4 boys here in the house.

They haven't decided if they like each other yet either!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Faye*

Faye:

You Lucky Dog!!
I would just love to snuggle with Tucker and Rocky!!
They will be scoooped up quickly!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Gorgeous boys. What is their story? Do they have to be adopted together?


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow They are both just GORGEOUS!!! 
I agree, these two wont be in your home for long...they look like sweeties too!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Gorgeous boys. What is their story? Do they have to be adopted together?


 
Owner surrender, Their owner is very sick and unable to care for them. Sad story.

They don't have to be adopted together, but I think it would be great if they would be.


----------

